# Unlimited Mobile to Mobile Coming to Verizon



## MarineSSGT0629 (May 15, 2012)

Verizon is testing there billing system in south florida to ensure that it will be compatible, but Unlimited Mobile to Mobile and Unlimited Text Messaging is coming soon! I called to ask about the family and friends "circle" and the rep told me that if you have a 239 area code, they are offering a promo. I have a family plan, 2 lines, 700 minutes (for calls made to land lines), unlimited mobile to mobile calls and texts, and I still have the Unlimited data but I dont believe they offer that anymore. I get a corporate discount (Just ask if the company you work for gets a discount) of like 20%. That brings my bill to about $145. Not to bad for the most reliable network in the US and Unlimited everything (excluding landline calls, which i use google voice anyway). Just wanted to throw that out there.....


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Didn't realize this was a regional thing?! I've been on an unlimited to any mobile phone, on any carrier, family plan for over a year now. I live in central Arkansas.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah i thought that was nation wide. I have had mobile to mobile since I got Verizon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmurphy (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, same here, for a few years now


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

mobile to mobile was unlimited when I was in Texas and been same since I've moved to California.
Just a matter of the plan you pick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

There was a promo for the 817 area code in my area for Unlimited Text and Mobie to Any Mobile minutes. So, I got lucky for my stuff when I signed up for Verizon. Never been happier since, and will continue to stay even after the total elimination of unlimited data.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think he means unlimited cell to cell calls. Therefore you are only being charged for land line numbers you dial

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

That's what Mobile to Any Mobile means. Only land lines and such will use minutes, as you said.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

I only have VZW to VZW free, and unlimited texts to anyone.


----------

